# Personal possesions



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

What did you all do with you house hold possessions? 

As we are moving out and looking to rent for a year before buying. We thinking it might be easier and better to rent fully furnished and sell everything prior to coming out. Thus saving us a few grand in shipping fees. 

Has anyone else sold up before moving or have most brought everything?

Is fully furnished available in Cyprus as we know it here, ie complete with everything. Or is unfurnished easier and cheaper to get? 

We are over in august looking for property rentals and areas around paphos before moving for good in november. We have seven months to go. And counting!!


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> What did you all do with you house hold possessions?
> 
> As we are moving out and looking to rent for a year before buying. We thinking it might be easier and better to rent fully furnished and sell everything prior to coming out. Thus saving us a few grand in shipping fees.
> 
> ...


Hi John 
Was in the same in the same position as you but buy the time we decided selling £3,550 couches white goods approx £1,500 Own comfy £500 bed! list goes on....
We decided on a 20' container fill it with our main reliable goods and a few small bits like bedding clothes.If i sold our stuff here I would probably get around £2k for the lot,then come to Cyprus and spend a whole lot more trying to get the equivalent.Hope this helps
Dave 
(still confused and still getting those silly flies covered in butter in my stomach)


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

It's also good to have some of your possessions around you, it makes it feel like home that bit quicker and money isn't everything.

Our settee is well worn but it's still our settee.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We went round and round the houses on this same issue, and eventually brought most of our possessions and furniture with us. We did have a clear-out, sold quite a lot of stuff and gave a lot of stuff away to charities. The financial implications were that our door to door shipping cost us just over £2000, but are we not glad that we did decide to bring our things with us. It is very comforting to sleep in your own bed, sit on your own sofa and eat off your own crockery. We looked at a number of furnished properties, and the quality of the furniture was not great. In fact our villa was furnished, we moved in before our stuff arrived and then the landlord moved out what we did not want. Everyone is different but it is great to be surrounded by your own possessions.

There are seemingly endless furnished and unfurnished properties available for rent, so you will she spoilt for choice. And, as has been mentioned, the replacement cost here in Cyprus may be quite expensive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

For us there were no discussion. We are a little what you see in the things you have bought through the years. So our stuff will come here when we have finally settled

Anders


----------



## malcb123 (Oct 20, 2012)

We moved over in March this year, to a rental property, it was furnished, and depending on the furnishing may put the costs up for the rental, but as always you find it has not got what we want and have left it at home ready, so out we went too buy, like duvets, because we was unprepared for the winter. We sold our house back in England, we also sold the things my wife didn't want or need on eBay, the rest we had placed it in an international storage company, ready for when we find the property we want, as my wife wanted her personal things around. So we have to go out and buy a substitute ready for when we arrange delivery.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Think we might still book a small container and there is still some stuff we want to bring. And I am sure the list will grow as we get closer. 

At this rate i can see everything getting packed "just incase". She has already said she would like to take fridge freezer. Oh and washing machine. Oh and out flat screen tv. But I am allowed to sell the tumble dryer!!!

I can see a battle of the wills coming on soon.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Our worldly goods are safely packed away in a 40ft container, waiting to be shipped....I think the 40ft container speaks for itself!  I should add that the car will go in the back of the container as well and I didn't bring the kitchen sink!!


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow. 40ft. You sure you not sneaked the sink in there. How long does it take from them shutting the container doors till you getting it at the other end?


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

thejohn32 said:


> Wow. 40ft. You sure you not sneaked the sink in there. How long does it take from them shutting the container doors till you getting it at the other end?


Our car goes to the depot on 10th May and put in the container with our furniture, which will be shipped on the 13th. We have been assured it will arrive in Limassol on 7th June! :clap2:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

thejohn32 said:


> Think we might still book a small container and there is still some stuff we want to bring. And I am sure the list will grow as we get closer.
> 
> At this rate i can see everything getting packed "just incase". She has already said she would like to take fridge freezer. Oh and washing machine. Oh and out flat screen tv. But I am allowed to sell the tumble dryer!!!
> 
> I can see a battle of the wills coming on soon.


Do check that the specification of your fridge freezer is heavy duty enough for this climate. If your TV is relatively new it should be OK but the recent terrestrial change to digital here caused problems with older TV's. It all depends if you need terrestrial (We don't at all) or are receiving via internet, satellite etc. You can well do without a tumble dryer here which would cost a fortune to run on our electricity prices.

Pete


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

thejohn32 said:


> Wow. 40ft. You sure you not sneaked the sink in there. How long does it take from them shutting the container doors till you getting it at the other end?


morning
may i ask how much a 40foot container is and do they pack away your car and motorbikes.do they deliver the container to your house then pack your furniture as well.
we have aplace in tala and are coming in 3 weeks for a month to arrange a few things then hopefully move this year as my house is the last thing to sell.
thankg 
graham


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have no idea, not got that far yet, still 7 months out. Maybe Patand Dave can answer better, or another person in that process just now.

however if you go to the link on here called Moving quotes 

International Moving Quotes From Removals Companies | Expat Forum

fill in your details and you will be inundated with companies giving you quotes

Rgds


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

oops sorry that was meant for patanddave .


----------

